# 2007 PowerPoint Stacked Column Graph



## lancemanion (Apr 6, 2009)

In 2007 Powerpoint for the Stacked Column Graph (not %) how do I get a label for the total amount of the column on the top of the column?


----------



## SandiMays (Apr 7, 2009)

I manually manipulate the chart to get the values to appear above the stacked bar.

* Type the totals as a separate data series
* Select the "totals" data series on the chart.  Then, right click and change the Chart Type to a line chart (this should only change the "totals" data series to a line, the other data should still be displaying as a stacked bar)
* Right click on the "totals line", and select format data series 
   - On the "data labels" tab, select the radial button next to values
   - On the "patterns" tab, select the radial button "None" for line and marker


----------

